# My new i.diabolica pair



## Samzo (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Been a long time since i've posted anything but i'm back in the mantis scene now 8)

Anyway, got a fine pair of L7 idolos which I hope I can try and mate, wishful thinking I know but it's something to do  I will post pics tomorow but I was wondering who keep them these days on here? And who's successfully bred them?

Sam


----------



## Samzo (Oct 14, 2006)

L7 Female


----------



## Samzo (Oct 14, 2006)

I would take pictures of the male but I think he's going to shed in a day or so, so I will leave him be for the moment.


----------



## wuwu (Oct 14, 2006)

you're a lucky man!


----------



## Ian (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice one sam...glad to see they arrived all okay.

Best of luck with growing them on!


----------



## Samzo (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys


----------

